# silly question



## countryboy (Dec 7, 2008)

Do ya'lls goats pee or poo while being milked? I have seen people say they milk them from behind and would like to know the answer to this question before I would find out myself.


----------



## PotterWatch (Jan 23, 2009)

I haven't had one pee, but I have had one poop. She seems to do it when she is annoyed with me though, like if she finishes her grain before I finish milking.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Never had that happen! LOL....They're too excited about getting fed to make a mess on the stand!


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Luna has never done either when milkin. Kick, lay down, step in bucket, escape yes never poo or pee.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No question is silly...we have to learn some way...... :wink: 

My does "boers" are not milk goats ...but I do milk them out ..for drying up purposes....they have never pee'd...one may of pooed though....... :wink:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Nope, none of the above.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

Whiss has pooped while milking before... and if I leave her locked on the stand to finish her grain she usually poops and pees all over it so that it is like a skating rink - but that doesnt really count as "during" milking. Now I always undo the latch to let her finish her grain so that she can remove herself when she gets bored and go poop/pee someplace else! (doesnt ALWAYS work) =]

LW


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

cant say I found that question to be silly at all

nope never had one pee or poop while milking

as for the milking behind I dont do that either, I have seen in old time pictures though and the goat just stand there no grain no nothing :shrug: I have thought no way my does would do that without either someone holding them or grain, maybe I will google it and see why they did it way back when


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Never had one pee or poop while being milked.


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

The only time mine have peed and/or pood was as a FF when first learning to be milked or right after kidding (within the first 2 weeks of kidding), after that none at all.


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

Be careful you don't get kicked. But, it could happen from the side too.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh yeah, I've had them poo like crazy and one peed once. :roll:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Gee I said nope and they I had Chey, who had a retained placenta do a real icky as i was milking her, In her defence I had just given her an oxytocin shot and I was really happy to have that ick out that in.


----------

